# Water Test Report



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello!

We recently re-roofed with TPO. The roof was flooded and it drained and all is well. The owner now wants a Water Test Report. Aren't the pictures enough? I thought that wasn't something you did until the roof was aged.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems rather odd, I mean if you flooded the roof and it didn't leak, what more is there to report?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Same thing I thought, but I gave them a letter stating what, when and where. Haven't heard anything back so it must be sufficient.


----------

